

Deolalikar Responds To Issues About His P≠NP Proof - Anon84
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/deolalikar-responds-to-issues-about-his-p≠np-proof/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1597059>

